
The Iran Cables - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/18/world/middleeast/iran-iraq-spy-cables.html
======
ArtWomb
Another fascinating expose from leaked documents distributed from within.
Report also links to "History of US Army in Iraq War"

[https://publications.armywarcollege.edu/pubs/3667.pdf](https://publications.armywarcollege.edu/pubs/3667.pdf)

